# Merry Christmas To Me



## H0LLYW00D (Nov 25, 2008)

Well today i went shopping for my present to myself and i ended getting myself a brand new toy along with all the trimings for it. I dont have it at home yet as i am waiting on the paperwork for my new and first handgun to be processed but here is a tease pic until i get it home.


----------



## not_possible (Sep 21, 2007)

man i'm glad i live in a place where i can walk in and look at a gun and walk out with it in less than 20mins...of course i can usually only afford a couple boxes of ammo. i couldn't stand the wait on shipping of the beretta to my ffl let alone looking at what i'm buying and having to leave it in the store.

so what is it...92? huh?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

not_possible said:


> man i'm glad i live in a place where i can walk in and look at a gun and walk out with it in less than 20mins...of course i can usually only afford a couple boxes of ammo. i couldn't stand the wait on shipping of the beretta to my ffl let alone looking at what i'm buying and having to leave it in the store.
> 
> so what is it...92? huh?


Heh.. Me too. I've been known to buy more than one at a time. There is a little Extra paperwork to get two pistols but getting a pistol and a rifle or shotgun it's all the same. Quick check and gimme the goodies! And can do that every day!..Well..I cant because I'm broke but I could if I wasn't!..so there!:smt083


----------

